# Apagar y encender rele con un pulsador y una señal 12 volt negativa



## juandelatorre1982 (May 30, 2013)

Muy buenos días, me presento soy electricista automotriz y tengo la necesidad de activar un relé de 12 volt con un pulso negativo, ya que en el VW vogage los faros auxiliares se conectan con una tecla original la cual genera un pulso negativo  para activar el relé de los faros y el mismo pulso y es el que lo desactiva. Intente hacer el circuito con el integrado 555 y la verdad es que al no ser electrónico me es imposible, y lo más cerca que vi es este video con contactores KA1 KA2 pero no lo entiendo.  Entiendo de reles pero no comprendo la conexión del diagrama descripto en el video.
 Pido por favor que me ayuden para entender el diagrama el video y poder realizar el circuito.

 Desde ya muchas gracias y espero sus respuestas  saludos cordiales, Juan


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 30, 2013)

¿A que líneas de tensiones podés acceder?

O sea hablás de un pulso negativo, ¿de cuánto y respecto a que línea?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 30, 2013)

Amigo además debes aclarar la lógica del sistema. Es decir el rele se enclava con un pulso, y desenclava con el siguiente, o simplemente funciona cuando el pulso está presente?.


----------



## juandelatorre1982 (May 30, 2013)

si nesecito que el rele se enclave con un pulso negativo de 12 volt, por lo que tenia pensado usar reles de 12 volt (automotriz) y que se desenclave con el mismo pulso.

 osea al dar un pulso negativo de 12 volt que se active el rele y se mantenga asi (en este estado los faros estarian encendidos) luego al presionar otra ves el mismo pulsador que se sedactive (en este otro estado se apagarian las lucas) 

por eso necesito realizarlo con 3 reles me parece, uno comun, otro inversor y el ultimo que me sirva como normales abiertos y cerrados, pero no se como conectarlos para que se enclaven y desenclaven con el mismo pulso negativo de 12 volts.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 30, 2013)

Amigo juandelatorre1982, bueno el dispositivo que tu necesitas se llama, telerruptor, o rele biestable.


----------



## juandelatorre1982 (May 31, 2013)

Estimado estuve averiguando y no consigo un teleruptor o rele biestable de 12 volt, por esa razon quisiera que me ayuden a hacer el circuito con reles que figuran en el video y hacerlo con reles de 12 volts para utilizarlo en automocion 

 si un rele comun tiene los terminales 85 (bobina negativo) 86 (bobina positivo) 30 (entrada potencia en mi caso positiva) 87 (salida potencia positica) 87a (salida de potencia positiva)

 un inversor seria lo mismo solo cambia en 87 y 87a

por favor ayudenme a realizar el circuito con reles y reles inversores


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 31, 2013)

Amigo, sera mas practico diseñar algun sistema digital, que implementar reles. El esquema que se expone mas arriba no funciona.


----------



## juandelatorre1982 (May 31, 2013)

cuan podria se porque intente con el integrado 555 y no funciona es muy complejo para mi


----------



## fdesergio (May 31, 2013)

mmmm bueno partiendo de los errores de conceptos de pulso negativo???   pulso negativo de 12V??? positivo de la bobina??? negativo de  la bobina???   entrada de potencia???  salida de potencia positiva???etc etc etc   porque no pones un circuito y asi entendemos mas, imagino segun lo que quieres y poco que entiendo es:

Con una señal de tierra (si el negativo de la bateria esta conectada al coche) cerrar un relevo y al quitar la señal el relevo permanezca cerrado, con nuevamente la misma señal de tierra el relevo se abra  y al quitar dicha señal el relevo permanezca cerrado es asi???   cuando tiempo maximo dura la señal de tierra??? el pulso de tierra se aplica siempre al mismo punto??? comentanos mas, chauuuuuuuu

PD: debes hacerlo solo con relevos?? podes poner ICs o TRs???


----------



## juandelatorre1982 (May 31, 2013)

Si eso es exactamente lo que quiero. El pulso dura muy poco es cuando una persona quiere encender las luces y presiona el pulsador del vehiculo, y las luces se encienden y se mantienen encendidas hasta que se toca el mismo pulsador con la misma señal y las luces se apagan y se mantienen asi. la señal es negatino de bateria del automovil y es de 12 volts.

nesecito algo en el medio del rele de los faros y la tecla pulsadora para encenderlos, este algo tiene qu recibir un pulso negativo de la bateria y activar la bobina de un rele y mantenerlo es este estado hasta que se vuelva a tocar el mismo pulsador con la misma señal y se desactive el mismo rele con el fin de apagar las luces y que se mantengan asi..

 desde ya estoy muy agradecido, y pido por favor que me ayuden por favor



aca adjunto un diagrama pero no se como conectarlo con reles automotrices


----------



## fdesergio (May 31, 2013)

El problema de esos circuitos es que si dejas el pulso empiezan a oscilar entre uno y otro estado, mira bien el circuito, dejame hecho cabeza un poco y te ayudo, chauuuuuuu

PD: antes que me regañen reviso bien el esquema que subiste, ya veo otra cosa


----------



## juandelatorre1982 (May 31, 2013)

Amigo sergio, es caso que creas que funcione nesecito que sea el circuito mas compresible para mi nivel, osea con los terminales del rele automotriz como haria las conexiones


----------



## fdesergio (May 31, 2013)

Juan mostrame que clase de relvos usas vale??? o cuales tenes disponibles


----------



## juandelatorre1982 (May 31, 2013)

aca te adjunto los reles que utilizo en automocion (vehiculos)


----------



## palurdo (May 31, 2013)

Echa un vistazo a este circuitillo muy simple. La salida se enciende y se apaga alternativamente con cada pulso inverso en su entrada de gatillo:







Colocar a partir de ahí un piloto que alimente un RELE no es muy complicado.


----------



## juandelatorre1982 (May 31, 2013)

Palurdo, lo que sucede es que no tengo pulso inverso, el pulso que tengo es negativo de una bateria de 12 volts y siempre es el mismo.

osea con presionar una ves deberia encender el circuito y quedar encendido, luego al presionar el mismo pulsador con la misma señal se deberia apagar el circuito y mantenerse apagado.


----------



## palurdo (May 31, 2013)

El pulso inverso ser refiere a que cuando el pulso directo suele ser un pulso que pasa de 0V (masa) a 12V momentaneamente y luego retorna a 0V en el estado estable, el pulso inverso es al reves, de normal en reposo está a 12V, baja a 0V(masa, negativo de la batería) momentaneamente, y luego sube de nuevo a 12V para quedar otra vez en reposo. 

En el circuito de arriba, un primer pulso inverso (12->0->12) activa la salida, y un segundo pulso idéntico al primero la desactiva.



Si necesitas que el pulso funcione al revés, sólo tienes que darle la vuelta a los diodos y usar transistores PNP en lugar de NPN (y alimentar al reves el circuito, claro).



Por cierto, si tu pulso es sólo el interruptor que cierra a masa (negativo de batería), sólo tienes que usar una resistencia no muy alta conectada a 12V y a la salida de tu interruptor, y ya tienes el pulso inverso.


----------



## CHUWAKA (May 31, 2013)

por que no probas con un regulador de 12v negativo como el 7912 tomas los 12v+ que sale de la tecla pasa por el regulador lo combierte a neg y lo mandas al la patilla del reele que seria la patilla 85 y la patilla 86 12v+y ya estaria accionado el reele


----------



## juandelatorre1982 (May 31, 2013)

Estimado, no podria hacer eso porque la señal es un pulso





			
				juandelatorre1982 dijo:
			
		

> Estimado, no podria hacer eso porque la señal es un pulso



lo que quiero hacer es con reles fijate al comienso de la consulta



Por favor ayudenme con este diagrama y estor reles, como los conectos los terminales.




Amigos, lo que estoy necesitando es enclavar y desenclavar un rele un solo pulsador y que la señal sea un negativo de una bateria de un automovil de 12 volts por eso tendria que usar reles de 12 volts 

 al principio deje un diagrama que encontre con formato PDF pero no se como realizar la conexion,


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 31, 2013)

Amigo, realizar un diseño a base de reles como el que pretendes es algo tedioso, aun asi, subo el sig. esquematico.
El sistema utiliza 3 reles, aunque el esquematico manifieste otro aspecto.
Para empezar, el rele denominado como RP, reemplaza al pulsador, el cual debe tener doble juego de contactos, ahora bien, si tu pulsador es un simple contacto normal abierto, pues deberas utilizar el rele RP. El sig. rele R1A-B, maneja la carga, por lo tanto debe ser de potencia si lo precisa.
R3A-B, se representa mediante dos reles debido a la falta de contactos necesarios que posee cada uno.


----------



## juandelatorre1982 (Jun 3, 2013)

Se duede hacer con este circuito el cual se ve mas simple. lo unico es que no se como realizar la conexion con los terminales de un rele automotriz.

 los teminales de control (bobina) son: 85 y 86
 los terminales de potencia: 30 como entrada 87 salida 87a 2da salida NA
 los terminales de potencia de un inversor: 30 como esntrada 87 salida NA 87a salida NC.


----------



## pchiesa (Mar 18, 2014)

Tras varias pruebas he visto que el rele KA1 no actuaba, eso es debido al tiempo que tardan los contactos en cambiar de estado (salto del rele), a mi me funciona bien colocando 2 condensadores de 47micro.f en los reles KA1 y KM2 en las bobinas.


----------



## juandelatorre1982 (Mar 19, 2014)

Estimado quisiera saber si me podrias ayudar con un diagrama de conexión con reles inversores de 12 volt de uso automotriz, osea los que se nombran con los terminales de la siguiente manera: 30 (alimantacion de potencia) 87 y 87a (salida de potencia), 86 y 85 alimentación de la bobina del rele. y donde conecto los condensadores. espero tu ayuda, desde ya muchas gracias, saludos cordiales Juan.

elemplo del rele que quiero realizar la conexión.


----------



## victor hdz (May 29, 2014)

Hola juan. Estoy por instalar unos faros a mi auto, tengo el mismo problema de como conectar el boton, me ayudas a saber como le hiciste, para ponerlo igual, porfa? Gracias


----------



## Braian97 (Nov 3, 2020)

Hola quisiera saber si pudieron solucionar con algún rele de pulson negativo?? 
Tengo el mismo problema


----------



## capitanp (Nov 3, 2020)

Realmente lei todo el hilo que ya tiene 7 años y la verdad es que no acierto al inconveniente de los preguntadores.

-Cómo disparar un relé con negativo?

Todos respondieron lo mismo (lo obvio), ponemos un contacto de la bobina al positivo y el otro contacto a "lo que sea  que llaman negativo" y listo
Pero nadie entendió


----------



## elmo2 (Nov 4, 2020)

les dejo los circuitos hechos con reles automotrices de la pregunta inicial del tema...


- al presionar el interruptor momentaneo (o pulsador) (el del cable verde) vas a tener 12 v permanentes en donde dice 12V+ Output...(enclavar la salida)...
- al volver a presionar el pulsador ya no tendras 12 v en 12V+ Output...(desenclavar la salida)...
fuente : Latched On/Off Output Using a Single Momentary Negative Pulse - Positive Output - No Diodes Relay Wiring Diagram



este hace lo mismo pero con un rele menos y usando dos diodos rectificadores...
fuente: Latched On/Off Output Using a Single Momentary Negative Pulse - Positive Output Relay Wiring Diagram

saludos...


----------



## papirrin (Nov 4, 2020)

Para futuros lectores del tema:
un voltaje positivo es por ejemplo 5v,12v,128v..etc, o sea un voltaje mayor a 0v.
un voltaje negativo es por ejemplo -5v,-12v,-128v, o sea un voltaje menor a 0v.

cuando se habla de pulsos se le llaman flancos, puede ser  flanco  de  subida o  flanco de bajada, el voltaje pues se entiende que en el  flanco se subida va del voltaje menor normalmente 0v al mayor normalmente el voltaje de la fuente, el flanco de bajada va del voltaje de la fuente  a  0v...

por el titulo del  tema se entiende que se quiere  activar con una señal  de  *-12v *y supongo que quisieron decir que se active con 0v o flanco de bajada.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 4, 2020)

Yo no entré porque no entendía de donde se saca un voltaje negativo (¿-12V?), pensé que seria algo de la "CPU u ordenador de a bordo".

Sería casi mas acertado decir que la duda es cómo activar o desactivar el relé por conexión a masa o negativo, en lugar de por positivo, mediante un circuito que actúe al presionar un pulsador.


----------



## capitanp (Nov 4, 2020)

yo aca esperando algún circuito de origen español.... que explique todo


----------



## Braian97 (Nov 4, 2020)

Hola no se podrá hacer uno más sencillo para no poner muchos rele en el auto.
Lo voy a explicar mejor así todo entienden.
Lo que tengo es un botón o pulsador que está conectado a masa( masa del chasis hacia el voton o pulsador y del voton al rele aprentandolo conecta la parte del voton que está a masa con la otra parte del voton que está conectado al rele( en ese intervalo que apreté y solté el voton , une el circuito de masa desde el voton hacia el rele) lo que hace ese momento cuando apretó el pulsador es hacer que el rele se active x masa y se mantenga activado hasta el momento que apretó el pulsador para apagar   los focos se desactiva el rele
ACLARO el botón o pulsador lo apretas y el vuelve a la posición original, no es un interruptor de llave como la que apretas y el queda apretado y después lo tenes que apretar para que desacople y haci apagar algo.
Estuve investigando y viene un rele con esa función que presiso pero en el país que yo vivo no viene ese rele.
Le pasó el rele  para que le allude a entender mejor, es de la marca: DNI 0415
Es ese.
Es un rele de 5 terminales que el se mantiene activado hasta el momento de apagar los focos


----------



## papirrin (Nov 4, 2020)

Braian97 dijo:


> Hola no se podrá hacer uno más sencillo para no poner muchos rele en el auto.


tendrias que usar algo de componentes pasivos o  activos para el enclavamiento, creo que  lo que buscas es mas bien es el  termino, busca en google circuitos  para *enclavamiento*, quizas lo mas simple en sencillez y pocos componentes seria usar un  Flip-Flop(7474 )


----------



## phavlo (Nov 5, 2020)

Cómo les dice el compañero papirrín, lo veo más viable. Usar ICs Flip Flop. También podría ser el CD4013 y sería mejor implementarle un anti-rebote.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 5, 2020)

El tema de usar lógica discreta en un vehículo, puede dar dolores de cabeza ante interferencias. Habrá que opto acoplar toda señal. Y usar blindaje en la placa.


----------



## papirrin (Nov 5, 2020)

Estoy de acuerdo con ambos comentarios, seria mejor un cd4013 con sus respectivos capacitores de antirebote y de alimentación, por lo del blindaje tendría un poco de duda, puesto que si se instala dentro del vehículo la cabina podría hacer las veces de jaula de faraday. Algunos de los flasheadores de las luces intermitentes están fabricados con el famosísimo 555 y parecen no presentar muchos fallos.


----------



## phavlo (Nov 5, 2020)

Nose como serán en los autos de ahora, pero en el mío. (Ford Taunus GXL, modelo 80) tengo un destellador (para giros/balizas) con un 555 y anda de 10!


----------



## elmo2 (Nov 11, 2020)

encontre en inventable.eu un circuito con transistores para funcionar con 12 Volts:



ya cuenta con el circuito antirebote para el pulsador.
el pulsador se conecta en donde dice -CTRL+  (si solo tienes un cable lo conectas al +).

fuente : Biestable con transistores y relé de salida | Inventable

en el link esta la explicacion de como funciona y tambien incluyen el plano para hacer el circuito impreso...

saludos...


----------

